# Who needs a tree stand when you can sit on the front porch?



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2009)

Me, M&D, and the GF sitting on the front porch watching deer go to the mineral lick. You can see better when you "fullsize" the video. Maybe 50-60 yards from where we are sitting. You can hear us talking and the neighbors kids playing. That is my big brush pile they are hiding behind in a few scenes. I was using a cheap Sony cybershot camara and shot all of those scenes within 15 mintues and bunched them together using Windows movie maker. I love being in the country. I'm thinking of getting a nice camcorder....

[URL=http://s574.photobucket.com/albums/ss187/2000ssm6/?action=view&current=Deer-n-June_0001.flv]

[/URL]


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is the "lick", a old pine stump that I soaked with a mix of "Deer Cane" from wally world. That stuff is white powder and mixes with water. I'm not sure if I didn't use enough water or not but the mix got hot enough to melt the 5 gallon bucket it was in, LOL. Anyway, that must be some good stuff. They have tore the ground up and ate the roots like wild hogs. I just put that small block out last night.


----------

